# LTE OnOFF switch



## TauntingBull (Jul 29, 2011)

Does the LTE OnOFF switch work for ASOP /CM based ROMS?


----------



## twohands (Jul 25, 2011)

I know for cm roms there is a 4g switch baked in to the notification toggles. Other aosp roms may have it as well. I remember reading once that the LTE on/off trick works only in sense but I never verified


----------



## doomedromance (Jul 26, 2011)

LTE Switch by Geoffrey Buttercrumbs works on CM7 and OMFGB
LTE OnOff doesnt


----------



## TauntingBull (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks guys.... this is what I was looking for. Ive been having pathetic battery life lately and want to see if turning off 4G during the day helps or not?....


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

TauntingBull said:


> Thanks guys.... this is what I was looking for. Ive been having pathetic battery life lately and want to see if turning off 4G during the day helps or not?....


U dont need that app. Go to settings > wireless & networks > Mobile networks > network mode and change it to Cdma wEvDo or Cdma w/o EvDo


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

twohands said:


> I know for cm roms there is a 4g switch baked in to the notification toggles. Other aosp roms may have it as well. I remember reading once that the LTE on/off trick works only in sense but I never verified


Thank you



BennyJr said:


> U dont need that app. Go to settings > wireless & networks > Mobile networks > network mode and change it to Cdma wEvDo or Cdma w/o EvDo


And thank you.

I too had been wondering about this. Thought I had explored all the options/settings. Apparently not =/


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

"itsTreyG said:


> Thank you
> 
> And thank you.
> 
> I too had been wondering about this. Thought I had explored all the options/settings. Apparently not =/


Its new with 2.3.5, wasnt in the last gb leak...


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

That would explain it. Guess I'm not clueless after all.

Sent from my Root Stick using Black RootzWiki Forums


----------

